# Will 11,000 points get you anywhere?



## Gingee (Jul 10, 2011)

Ijust called and I have 11,000 points (guest rewards). Will that get me anywhere?


----------



## Gingee (Jul 10, 2011)

oops. I guess I should have put this in a different thread.


----------



## amamba (Jul 10, 2011)

Sure. One coach ticket one way in one zone, or a business class acela ticket or a first class acela ticket (one way).


----------



## Gingee (Jul 10, 2011)

What would one zone be as far as going from Champaign to New Orleans?


----------



## coachseats (Jul 10, 2011)

Check amtrakguestrewards.com to see everything you can redeem your points for, but yes, Champaign to New Orleans are in the same zone so in coach it is 5,500 pts. so one person could go round trip for free if you have 11,000 points. Also, "special routes" including the Illini and Saluki which stop in Champaign are only 1,000 pts. each way so you could ride up to Chicago quite a few times for free. If it were me, I'd save up a few more points and redeem for a free trip in a roomette, which starts at 15,000 pts. each way in one zone. If you don't have the Amtrak Guest Rewards credit card, I'd highly recommend it. We pay all of our bills, groceries, and gas with it (and pay it off in full each month) which earns us enough points each year for a round trip with sleepers all the way. They often run specials such as right now, with purchases at many stores earning 2 pts. for each dollar spent. Buying groceries for a growing family for a month- and that adds up to a lot of points fast!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 10, 2011)

amamba said:


> Sure. One coach ticket one way in one zone, or a business class acela ticket or a first class acela ticket (one way).


Beat me! Darn! :lol:

Why not save? I currently have a little over 10,000 and I'm saving for a bigger trip that would involve sleepers. That way I don't have to worry about paying for it!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jul 11, 2011)

And, with the bonus offer available right now, you can buy up to 10,000 points and get 30% bonus points (through July 15). That would cost you $275 to get the full 13,000 points, but then at 24,000 points you have more than enough for a two-zone roomette (and you're just 500 points shy of a one-zone round trip with one leg in coach the another in a roomette).


----------



## Gingee (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks but I don't want another charge account. The 11,000 is on my card. Don't know what my husband has yet.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2011)

Gingee said:


> The 11,000 is on my card. Don't know what my husband has yet.


If your husband has 4,000 AGR points, he could "share" them to you, and that would be enough for *BOTH* of you to share a 1 zone roomette to (say) Denver, ABQ or El Paso - including the rail fare for you both, the room and all meals in the Dining Car for *BOTH* of you!


----------



## Gingee (Jul 12, 2011)

I am going to check on it tonight. Tried to call. Got my points but I am not authorized on my husband's account so he will have to call tonight and get me on there. If he doesn't, then he doesn't get to go. LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm confused!





When you say "you are not authorized", are you talking about the actual AGR MasterCard or his AGR account?



The point balance of the AGR account can be checked on line. All you need are the AGR number and his password!



(I check the balance of my sister's and BIL's AGR accounts all the time!



)


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 13, 2011)

Perhaps Gingee's talking about booking travel? :unsure: Just a guess. :blink:


----------

